
Learn About Computer Files That You Come Across in Your Daily Work - File_Format
FileFormat.com is Developer&#x27;s file format guide.  It explains how to use popular file extensions that we come across in in our routine work.  It gives comprehensive information, news, and discussions about popular file extensions.  File Format Wiki is a prominent repository containing detail explanations of file formats from application as well as developer&#x27;s perspective. Visitors can find description as well as history of file formats with respect to their development phases and characteristics of files of particular formats in terms of specifications.  Users can easily search information about unfamiliar file types and find programs that can use &amp; open it.
======
jolmg
Years ago, I remember once seeing a program that you could feed any file and
it would detect the format and show you its structure, like a Wireshark for
files. Anyone know of a program like that?

